# Video of Bentley



## OutWest

Great way to spend a warm afternoon.... He's such a handsome, sleek boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Soooo cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadiegold

I can see the headline now.. "80 pound golden retriever lifts 500 pound pool" hehehe


----------

